# Do i need a carseat/booster for myself? Short legged driving issues/pedal extenders?



## here we are (Sep 17, 2012)

As i shop around for carseats, i see weight limit 120, & i am only 105, so it got me thinking maybe i need a carseat







. I am 5 1" , with long torso and very short legs. I think i am too close to the wheel , and once saw pedal extenders i thought i might need. Now being pregnant i think.this issue is getting more important. I have a small.compact car & am thinking of getting a different one, but feel limited by car size, plus its cheapest to drive, very important . Anyone else in this situation? I cant afford to add my partner to insurance b/c he hasnt ever had a liscence , so i am anticipating problems.


----------



## here we are (Sep 17, 2012)

X


----------



## here we are (Sep 17, 2012)

Bump. Any other short legged people out there? I am getting bigger so now I must figure this out, guess I will post in my DDC group. I just dont know if the products I see online are trustworthy, just like any product, sometimes they suck. I would imagine this to be a very popular concern?
Maybe its more clear now what I am asking, before I was a bit more overwhelmed with being newly pregnant-sorry about that.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

You don't need a booster. You are an adult and your hips are fully developed.

I don't know anything about pedal extenders, but you might want to go ask at car-seat.org.


----------



## stardogs (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm 5'1.5" and 110lbs so I understand where you're coming from. I use alll the various seat and wheel adjustments in my car to get the right "fit".

My seat belt attachment is at the lowest setting so it sits properly across my body, I bumped up the seat height to allow me to see the front of the car and ensure that the lap portion of the belt sits where it's supposed to, and adjusted the wheel so that it is pointed at my *chest* NOT my head. With all the adjustments, my arms are slightly bent as recommended, indicating that I'm not too close to the wheel, and my feet can comfortably reach the pedals.

If you adjust everything and realize that your feet can't comfortably reach the pedals, THEN look into pedal extenders, but I've heard some horror stories about them slipping at bad times (while driving), so I'm not sure I'd use them unless I had no other options.


----------



## marsupial-mom (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm tall but my mother-in-law is not and I was thinking about this the last time she came to visit. The way she sits in a car when she drives puts her at risk of harm from the airbag. You're supposed to stay 10 inches away from the airbag. To make that happen for short people, sometimes you'll need pedal extentions.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I have a friend who is 4'8" and she has pedal extenders. Especially when you're pregnant it could get *really* tight in there.

A booster wouldn't help you because:

1) I assume you pass the 5 point test

2) it would actually make you *further* away from the pedals, so you would have scoot your seat further forward which is the opposite of what you want to do

I would call your local dealer and see what they have available.


----------



## LeighPF (Jan 20, 2010)

The booster helps you sit better in the seat. The biggest job it does is keep the belt in the right place. While small, you should pass the five point test

*1. Does the child sit all the way back against the auto seat?
2. Do the child's knees bend comfortably at the edge of the auto seat?
3. Is the lap belt touching the top of the thighs, not the tummy?
4. Is the shoulder belt centered on the shoulder and chest?
5. Can the child stay seated like this for the whole trip?*


----------

